# Mud Boil Mayhem - Critical Structure



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Stomping The Mud Zone	
*
Fortunate to be labeled "Critical Infrastructure" by the City of Seadrift and remaining operational at very minimal levels. Make a note, don't let you wife watch "Outbreak"...LOL. Guests from the Golden Triangle and just above Waco made their way out of isolation to get some water time with us and it was very welcome. The chance to do what we do, feel somewhat normal, it was a good feeling. Guests were welcomed to salad out of the garden along with squash and some hefty steaks. Everyone maintained Social Distancing as best we could and Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. James Cunningham powered off into a stiff cool front with drizzling rain and heavy overcast aboard our Air Ranger Airboats.

Lot's of fish was the report from both with Black Drum making a huge showing in the far back reaches of Matagorda Island. Nothing but solid pulls along with some big time Redfish made the trips and those very important memories of a lifetime.

*Life In Seadrift*

Pretty well close to normal; the County and City have us under curfew from 10pm to 4am and so far there hasn't been any "Zombie Apocalypse" action down here. We've got a new Dollar Store going in and construction looks to be pretty complete but there hasn't been any movement on stocking at this point. Grocery stores and Wal Mart in Port Lavaca appear to be returning to normalcy. So hopefully we're on the upswing as we power through what everyone is indicated will be a tough week. We hope you and your family are safe and doing well and we look forward to fishing with you all once we get through all of this.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

